# looking to get started, dont know which style to pick



## HypnoToad (Mar 10, 2005)

I recently quit playing counter strike professionaly(to any players on here i was former cal i) and i need a new hobby.i tried playing bass, but i have zero musical talent. ive tried tons of stuff and now im moving on to martial arts.

i started reasearching about a week ago and im overwhemeled in trying to pick a style and school so i decided to let some actully educated people pick for me 
here are my charactrisitcs(sp?) 
5'5 
semiatheletic 
140 pounds
flexible(former gymnast, not an incredibly good one though, i broke my foot doing a backflip and quit, i can still do back hand springs though )
preferbly i want a style that is more offensive and more combat oriented rather than spirtual( spirtual is ok, but i happen to have alot of enemies[very long story])

So, ill close with asking you guys to reccomend a style


HypnoToad


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 10, 2005)

you really need to ellaborate on what you're looking to get out of a system (style is how you personally execute techniques or basics, a system, or art, is what you're looking for to study).


----------



## Sam (Mar 11, 2005)

ahh, another former gymnast... they tease me at my Tracy's Kenpo Karate Studio for my flexibility. Just be warned that flexibility can be a curse in the martial arts - that's what I've found in my limited time. (for instance, most people have to lean over to kick someone in the head, which protects their head because its too far to be hit. But if you don't need to, you probably won't at first. Its hard, especially when you are tired and feeling lazy, when leaning over is just extra energy wasted that you dont wanna waste. The first time you get hit in the head though you will realize it is NOT wasted energy. But its a hard habit to break. Was for me, anyway)

Like chronuss said, you need to put more info...


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know if anyone can answer that question for you..Go to the Yellow Pages  pick a school and give it try( minumum of 3 months) if it's not your cup of tea you can move on..My opinion..


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 11, 2005)

HypnoToad said:
			
		

> I recently quit playing counter strike professionaly(to any players on here i was former cal i) and i need a new hobby.i tried playing bass, but i have zero musical talent. ive tried tons of stuff and now im moving on to martial arts.
> 
> i started reasearching about a week ago and im overwhemeled in trying to pick a style and school so i decided to let some actully educated people pick for me
> here are my charactrisitcs(sp?)
> ...


Ive examined your post in detail, and after careful and extensive research there can be no doubt that you will need to Shorinji Kempo.


----------



## stephen (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't pick a style, pick a teacher!

/steve


----------



## rutherford (Mar 11, 2005)

stephen said:
			
		

> Don't pick a style, pick a teacher!
> 
> /steve




Wisdom!

HypnoToad, location matters a lot in this sort of thing, unless you're at a point in your training where you will move to seek out teachers.  What schools do you have in your area?  Visit some.


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 11, 2005)

Kenpo, Kenpo, Kenpo!!!! But then again, I am a little biast.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 11, 2005)

I would say give Kenpo a shot.


----------



## Sam (Mar 11, 2005)

As you can see, there are a lot of kenpoists out here. But that doesn't mean that you shouldn't check out other things. Everyone is partial to their own art. Just check out some schools near by, talk to some teachers, that kind of thing. Follow your gut. Beware of schools that brag incessantly about the instructor's lineage. Don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Han-Mi (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree with most of the other posts here, the teacher is the most important choice, then style. If you can get a good teacher in kenpo but a great teacher in shorin-ryu, tak shorin-ryu. 

However, to humor your question, Kenpo in some form would probably be best for your situation. It is one of the best for effective application early in training. But again, be sure the instructor is the best you can get.


----------



## Peter Steeves (Mar 17, 2005)

If I may say, I've tried a few things: I'm pretty darn good at Judo (beat a former national champion in open tournament), a licensed instructor of CDT (non-lethal restraint), and hold some fairly high ranks in some other things. I attended a variety of classes and styles while living in Asia.

so what do I think now? Well, I teach at my own school in West Los Angeles... and it's a very old traditional training with the *Jinenkan*. In this case, traditional means effective - no points, no rules, no sports. In this regard, it's nice to have been trained in CDT, so that I can point out some of the liability components of what I teach to my students.

I've done a LOT of searching - for 20+ years - tried a LOT of martial arts, had a LOT of matches, and the Jinenkan offers what I want. It's effective (I've used what I've learned - more than once), has a spiritual side, but we don't stress that over the technique, and has a history that makes it interesting.


----------



## JAMJTX (Mar 17, 2005)

It will depend on what you like. Are you looking just for sport, or a traditonal style that will teach mental and spiritual aspects?  All empty hand or weapons?
Do you like striking (punches, kicks) or grappling/throwing?  Or a combination?

If your not sure, the best thing to do is call around to local clubs and ask if you can watch a class and see what it's like.  Many clubs will even let you take a class or even a few.

Look at a few schools and see what interests you.

You can always come back and ask more questions.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 18, 2005)

1. Take anything the instructor says with a grain of salt.  There are many excellent, truthful instructors out there, but they are far outnumbered by the pinheads who wish to lighten your wallet and stroke their egos.  Most claims can be checked out through the internet or with a long distance phone call.
2. Look at the students.  Many individuals who are personally talented can't teach worth spit.  The quality of the school's students will tell you what you may expect to achieve.  If you look at the senior students and say "I wish that was me", keep the school on your list.
3. If the instructor tells you that winning tournaments will make you a great fighter, _run._ Combat effectiveness and sport excellence are not mutually exclusive, but one doesn't necessarily lead to the other.
4. If you find the right school/instructor, be willing to travel to study there.  Of course most people can't reasonably uproot their life and move to a school, but most people can drive farther for lessons than they think they can.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes  .


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Check out a few threads in the "Horror Stories" forum here to see what to stay away from and what things should set off alarm bells when interviewing an instructor.  Don't feel too bad if the first school or style that you try doesn't work out for you.  In fact, it's rare that it does (IMHO).  Just keep trying until you find and instructor and style that just "feels" right.  There isn't really any other way that I can put it.  It's a lot like finding the right mate.  Get into it slowly, feel your way into the relationship, if it doesn't feel right move on.  Eventually (hopefully) you'll find the perfect match and train healthfully ever after.  Good luck.


----------



## Elizium (Mar 18, 2005)

This answer can not be answered by us on Martialtalk.  If the originator of the question takes our advice and goes for say, Kempo, the poster may end up in a system that is not really for the person.  


If the poster wants a combat system, then Krav Maga, Kempo (Colin saying Shironji is to be expected, even though he post on the proboard's AMA with his bud, Kimpatsu :whip: ), any of the kans (Bujinkan, Genbukan and Jinenkan) as not only does it teach unarmed, but allows room to use any weapon that may come to hand (our dojo is currently looking at Escrema stick fighting).  If you want anything to do with ninja, then stay clear of the Black Dragon society.  They all claim Koga Ryu, even though most of the systems died out in the 18th-19th Century.

If you want a nice flow of MA, try Taiji.  It is mostly called Tai Chi, but Taiji is more MA orientated than Chi.  Ying and Chen styles are good Taiji.  If you want recommendation, ask the local police.  They will tell you of a good instructor that is worth learning from.


----------



## Colin_Linz (Mar 18, 2005)

Elizium said:
			
		

> This answer can not be answered by us on Martialtalk. If the originator of the question takes our advice and goes for say, Kempo, the poster may end up in a system that is not really for the person.
> 
> 
> If the poster wants a combat system, then Krav Maga, Kempo (Colin saying Shironji is to be expected, even though he post on the proboard's AMA with his bud, Kimpatsu :whip: ), any of the kans (Bujinkan, Genbukan and Jinenkan) as not only does it teach unarmed, but allows room to use any weapon that may come to hand (our dojo is currently looking at Escrema stick fighting). If you want anything to do with ninja, then stay clear of the Black Dragon society. They all claim Koga Ryu, even though most of the systems died out in the 18th-19th Century.
> ...


 Come on now. The Black Dragon style was going to be my second suggestion. Ashida Kim is a true master, and such a wonderful author.


----------



## Elizium (Mar 18, 2005)

Well he could go to Japan and learn Shironji from Tony.  That is, if he finds his tooth.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

pick any karate or tkd or jkd


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 18, 2005)

thepanjr said:
			
		

> pick any karate or tkd or jkd


Why?  Can you support this response with reasoning?  Members post to the Beginner's Corner because they would like to procure *useful* advice or help in making some very important decisions regarding their Martial Art training.  Generally, decisions are easier to make when one is aware of the options available, and the consequences and benefits associated with each.  Perhaps expanding on your ideas here may be beneficial to the people to whom you are directing advice.


----------



## CMack11 (Mar 18, 2005)

Read http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17277

And http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17273

They are the first two links on this page.  They are great resources.  My advice:

1) Figure out what you want:
Do you want to spar?  What contact level of sparring are you comfortable with? Are you looking for more of a cardio workout?
Are you interested in weapons? 
Are you interested in the history of the art?

2) SHOP AROUND.  This can't be emphasized enough.  Don't sign on w/ the first place you like.  Try several out before giving your favorite an 'extended trial period'.

3) My suggestion would be to avoid signing a long term contract at all if possible.  If it's not possible, then I would suggest trying to avoid signing a long-term contract initially.  It takes more than 1 week or 1 month to know if you are going to really like a school.  Several clubs offer discounts if you sign a long term contract--I would suggest waiting 3-6 months to do this.  If you find that you don't like the school, it will be worth the extra $$ initially to be able to leave at any time without having to pay the whole contract.


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2005)

Hello, Before you choose a style? You may want to read a few books by Marc "the animal" Macyoung! It seems you want to be able to use things right away. His thinking may change what you are looking at now? 

 These are my thoughts of what I would choose if I started all over. First I would train either in Judo, Juijutsu or grapping first, than add a Kempo style class or wing chun. 

 My son is training in wrestling and judo, he is 15 years old and just learn them thru his High School (team sports). Has done Kempo since age 7. I believe he is a better fighter now with the wrestling and judo skills he has learn in a very short time. Last then two years of it. Something about the physcial contact of the sport makes you learn faster!

     again just an opinion of one person........Aloha


----------



## Drac (Mar 19, 2005)

stephen said:
			
		

> Don't pick a style, pick a teacher!
> 
> /steve


Damn! I wish I'd have said that...


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 21, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> you really need to ellaborate on what you're looking to get out of a system (style is how you personally execute techniques or basics, a system, or art, is what you're looking for to study).


just to ellaborate...

a *system* is a unification of related concepts, ideas, principles, facts, truths, and basic elements of a particular school of Martial Arts...

*style* is a word used to describe the manner a single individual applies and executes the *system* he or she has learned...

before you go jumping into a TKD, JKD, MMA, or any other studio or school, you must first decide what you want to gain from the art you study, window shop, per se.  find an instructor that offers what you want to learn.


----------



## switch (Apr 1, 2005)

stephen said:
			
		

> Don't pick a style, pick a teacher!
> 
> /steve


 Amen. Very good answer. Must be all that Bujinkan you do


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> just to ellaborate...
> 
> a *system* is a unification of related concepts, ideas, principles, facts, truths, and basic elements of a particular school of Martial Arts...
> 
> *style* is a word used to describe the manner a single individual applies and executes the *system* he or she has learned...


 This isn't true, as should be very plain by looking through this thread, and more generally this site, to see how many experienced martial artists correctly use 'style' to describe a style of martial arts. It's the same usage you hear when speaking of a style of music, or fashion, etc. It is possible to speak of a personal style, but 'style' generally refers to something that a group of people participates in. Certainly, that's the case when discussing the martial arts. It's a common way to translate -_ryu_ in terms like Goju-ryu, for example. Kenpoists often use this term in the idiosyncratic fashion you give above, but they are by far the excepion. A more common term used is 'expression'; an individual has his or her own _expression_ of the style.

 As to the original poster's question, it's necessary to know what choices of styles you have before useful advice can be given. The best advice will remain to select an instructor with whom you feel comfortable and in whom you have confidence. If utilising your skill in gymnastics is important, there are such arts (e.g., capoeira), but we really have to know what's available in your area to give any practical opinions.


----------



## 47MartialMan (Apr 1, 2005)

It is hard to make a choice with so many arts out there. However, each response is a personal preference from the person posting it. This is always a topic from a beginner. It is like one asking to help decide. It is like some telling you that cooked liver tastes great. Until you try it, you cannot agree or disagree with that person's preference. So, go and try anything (martial arts-unless you wana try liver):
A.) Affordable
B.) Close By 
C.) Enjoy

Here is a interesting article that I had found that should have the beginner somewhat understan the choices to be made:

http://www.spiritualminds.com/articles.asp?articleid=1888


----------



## Drifter (Apr 4, 2005)

Whatever you do, try a few free classes first. Fortunately I don't know from experience, but apparently signing a year long contract and then finding out that the people there suck, the teaching sucks, or the art itself sucks for you, really sucks.


----------



## TCA (Jun 1, 2005)

You may have already signed a contract or started training at a school by now.  But if not, look for an instructor and school that believes that the dojo is for conditioning the body and not a lot of small talk.  What i am referring to is a teacher that believes in training hard in the art and is not quick to advance students in rank.  It is most important that students learn the basics before moving to the next level.  Visit a few schools or instructors (don't underestimate instructors who teach in basements or garages) and look at the students.  They will reflect the teachings of the instructor.  The advanced color belts should be performing their moves with good technique and sharpness.  You will learn quickly what i mean by this.  Each workout should be exactly that, a complete workout (much sweat and strain).  I now personally train in shorin ryu.  Originally I was in tae kwon do.  Our workouts are very strenuous and complete.  Our test are long.  But, the black belts are highly respected in the MA world.  Take your time, stick with the one style you choose, and get very good...


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

Some people like contracts, I do not.


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jun 15, 2016)

come here to www.kenpo.com at Flores Bros Kenpo karate Studios Oxnard Ca its the best we have awesome staff and instructors you will never regret it


----------



## sgraves (Jun 15, 2016)

HypnoToad said:


> I recently quit playing counter strike professionaly(to any players on here i was former cal i) and i need a new hobby.i tried playing bass, but i have zero musical talent. ive tried tons of stuff and now im moving on to martial arts.
> 
> i started reasearching about a week ago and im overwhemeled in trying to pick a style and school so i decided to let some actully educated people pick for me
> here are my charactrisitcs(sp?)
> ...


go to schools and and trust your instincts and the vibes you get from them


----------



## Blindside (Jun 15, 2016)

Uh, this thread was last posted on in 2005.  I am pretty certain the OP has gotten a 10th degree black belt and founded his own system at this point.


----------

